# 60D focus accuracy (hey Craig!)



## Osiris30 (Sep 23, 2010)

Craig,

While you're over at Photokina.. any chance of nailing a Canon rep down on whether or not they've tweaked the focus engine on the 60D? Mine is *fantastically* accurate (stupidly so). I've had maybe 3 misses in 2,000 shots (most in *very* tough conditions with awful focusing lenses... that isn't to say it always locks on, but it knows when it can't rather than getting 'kinda close' and blowing the shot). Either I got a golden copy or something is different. For non-tracking AF it's probably more accurate than the 7Ds I use and I've never seen an xxD come close for such a prolonged period.

Osiris

PS: I'm talking regarding fast lenses, I can't comment on slower lenses since I mostly shoot 2.8 or faster lenses.


----------



## blufox (Sep 23, 2010)

Osiris30 said:


> Craig,
> 
> While you're over at Photokina.. any chance of nailing a Canon rep down on whether or not they've tweaked the focus engine on the 60D? Mine is *fantastically* accurate (stupidly so). I've had maybe 3 misses in 2,000 shots (most in *very* tough conditions with awful focusing lenses... that isn't to say it always locks on, but it knows when it can't rather than getting 'kinda close' and blowing the shot). Either I got a golden copy or something is different. For non-tracking AF it's probably more accurate than the 7Ds I use and I've never seen an xxD come close for such a prolonged period.
> 
> ...



When did you get your 60D?
2k shots.... in how many days?

Do you work for Canon (j/k. )P


----------



## Osiris30 (Sep 23, 2010)

blufox said:


> Osiris30 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig,
> ...



Heh.. No I lucked into mine actually.. Got it last Friday (hours after release.. right place, right time, impulse buy), immediately put it to work that night 6 hours later for a paid shoot in a night club. Then a walk about Saturday. Between the club, pre club shake out testing and the walk about I was already around 1400. Sunday was another shakeout test for around 400-500 frames. Since then it's be a few random images and more 'hey I wonder if'.

DR also seems a *tiny* bit higher than the 7D at low ISO (but I'm talking tiny differences here that could well be my imagination). 

I gotta be honest, for a camera that was so ripped on, the darned thing is pretty damned decent. And if you're wondering I usually put 50-100K shots on a body in a year, in all weather. Lots of club and portrait work and then nature (animals) in my spare time. BIF will *eat* shutter counts. Then you add in airshows and sports and well.. it gets expensive 

Osiris


----------



## blufox (Sep 23, 2010)

@Osiris3-, damn man you are fast. 
I am stuck at 7K mark I guess on my 1000D.

Anyway looking to upgrade to a Canon 40D, as 7D is out of reach of my budget :-\.

I wish Canon makes a D7000 killer soon.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Sep 24, 2010)

That makes me feel pretty good about looking at the 60D instead of the 7D.

I don't think it's related, but is the metering on the 60D better than the 7D's? I understand the 60D has improved metering over older Rebels but that's far from the 7D.

Another question - how is AF on tracking shots? I'm not a big-time sports shooter (far from it) but I'd like to be able to track aircraft and the like. I'm certain that 95%+ of my shots would focus on relatively stationary scenes, and I'm also pretty certain the AF is an improvement all around over the T1i, but I'm just looking for some confirmation that it's not completely washed out by the 7D in that department. I am uncertain at the moment whether I'm looking at f/2.8 or faster lenses, or slower (i.e. the 100mm compact macro + 70-300mm f/4-5.6 L combo, or something wholly different).


----------



## Osiris30 (Sep 24, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> That makes me feel pretty good about looking at the 60D instead of the 7D.
> 
> I don't think it's related, but is the metering on the 60D better than the 7D's? I understand the 60D has improved metering over older Rebels but that's far from the 7D.
> 
> Another question - how is AF on tracking shots? I'm not a big-time sports shooter (far from it) but I'd like to be able to track aircraft and the like. I'm certain that 95%+ of my shots would focus on relatively stationary scenes, and I'm also pretty certain the AF is an improvement all around over the T1i, but I'm just looking for some confirmation that it's not completely washed out by the 7D in that department. I am uncertain at the moment whether I'm looking at f/2.8 or faster lenses, or slower (i.e. the 100mm compact macro + 70-300mm f/4-5.6 L combo, or something wholly different).



Actually the metering is basically the same as the 7D and the same is now in the 550D as well (minor differences as it relies (or can) on focus points and each camera is different in it's AF information). The tracking AF is good enough for about 8 or 9/10 of birds in flight tracking. I haven't tried sports, but it's soon hockey season here so I'll know then for sure. It's not 7D levels of tracking, I can tell already, but it is workable for large or steady objects.

Steve


----------



## ageha (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the 60D's AF tracking is pretty poor at least in lower light conditions. The 8 f/5.6 + 1 f/2.8 AF sensors seem not enough for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2010)

ageha said:


> I think the 60D's AF tracking is pretty poor at least in lower light conditions. The 8 f/5.6 + 1 f/2.8 AF sensors seem not enough for me.



Compared to what? It's the same AF system as in the 50D and the 40D before that, and it's better that what's in the 5DII. The 7D still has just 1 f/2.8-sensitive point, although it adds 10 more f/5.6 points. Sounds like you probably need the 1-series AF system...


----------



## ageha (Sep 24, 2010)

neuroanatomist said:


> ageha said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 60D's AF tracking is pretty poor at least in lower light conditions. The 8 f/5.6 + 1 f/2.8 AF sensors seem not enough for me.
> ...


Compared to a D700. f/5.6 is fine for me, I just need a larger and denser grid of AF points.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2010)

ageha said:


> Compared to a D700.



Comparing a 1.6x crop camera with an $1100 MSRP to a full frame camera with a $3000 MSRP seems pretty unfair, don't you think?

But maybe you dropped a 0 and meant the D7000 vs. the 60D, in which case, yes, the general consensus seems to be that the D7000 substantially out-specs the 60D...


----------



## kubelik (Sep 24, 2010)

ageha, have you been actually shooting with the 60D or are you just stating that the D7000 appears to have the better spec sheet?

seems to me Osiris30 has actually been out shooting with the 60D and sounds like he's having no trouble with focus tracking. I suggest getting your hands on an actual copy and shooting some with it before stating it doesn't do what you want it to; you may very well surprise yourself


----------



## ageha (Sep 24, 2010)

kubelik said:


> ageha, have you been actually shooting with the 60D or are you just stating that the D7000 appears to have the better spec sheet?
> 
> seems to me Osiris30 has actually been out shooting with the 60D and sounds like he's having no trouble with focus tracking. I suggest getting your hands on an actual copy and shooting some with it before stating it doesn't do what you want it to; you may very well surprise yourself


Hehe, I used it for about 1 hour today. What's the problem? I just said the AF is bad and that solely depends on what you're trying to shoot. For other people it might be an awesome AF.


----------



## wuschba (Sep 24, 2010)

ageha said:


> Hehe, I used it for about 1 hour today. What's the problem? I just said the AF is bad and that solely depends on what you're trying to shoot. For other people it might be an awesome AF.


True. I used a 60D today in comparison to a 7D and couldn't find any big difference between the AF systems of both. Okay, there just wasn't any formula-1-race or any other sport-event nearby to really go to the limits, but some flying birds where mastered fine by both. I'm no professional so other people might come to other conclusions. I thought I felt the 7D being a little bit ahead, but 1) most people won't notice that and 2) this even might be subjective because I new it's the more expensive camera...  A blind-test here would be great


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Sep 24, 2010)

I was out shooting yesterday with my new 60D. Shot about 150 shots of mostly static subjects using the 10-22, 18-135 and 70-300IS (not the new L one). I was having trouble getting the hang of the new focus point selector because using the XSi system had become second nature and I kept hitting the upper right button and then going for the arrow buttons. So I often had a different autofocus point selected than what I thought. Even so, I had zero focus failures. No images that were out of focus completely. That's a drastic improvement over the XSi where I would likely have had at least 10% focus failures under similar conditions (low light mostly, and scenes with branches that move around in the frame).

The articulating screen rocks.


----------



## Osiris30 (Sep 25, 2010)

kubelik said:


> ageha, have you been actually shooting with the 60D or are you just stating that the D7000 appears to have the better spec sheet?
> 
> seems to me Osiris30 has actually been out shooting with the 60D and sounds like he's having no trouble with focus tracking. I suggest getting your hands on an actual copy and shooting some with it before stating it doesn't do what you want it to; you may very well surprise yourself



I just want to be clear here... the focus system is good.. I think it's better than the 50D. At this point I don't care what the spec sheet says, it's properly focused historically problematic 3rd party lenses with accuracy and ease. Canon has tweaked something.

With *that* said, it's *not* a 7D. Nor will it ever be. If you are shooting in the most demanding of environments and need focus tracking it will not do the job a 7D will. It's also a lot cheaper.

Now, having said *that* (I know huh, enough caveats), in low light for non-tracking situations the AF is as good and possibly better than the 7D in terms of raw focus accuracy.

Osiris


----------



## DarStone (Sep 25, 2010)

I just recieved my 60D on Wednesday and shot a wedding with it on Friday, it is a very accurate camera, and it's very well balanced. I have both this and a 7D, and something has been tweaked on the 60D it is far better than the 50D and focuses very quickly even in lowlight, I used a Sigma 17-70mm 2.8-4 mostly at the wedding and this thing was spot on. If anyone is looking at this camrea and a T2i I'd say spend the extra it's actually a great camrea, and even though it's not ground breaking you'll be happy you made the choice.


----------



## ageha (Sep 29, 2010)

Osiris30 said:


> I just want to be clear here... the focus system is good.. I think it's better than the 50D. At this point I don't care what the spec sheet says, it's properly focused historically problematic 3rd party lenses with accuracy and ease. Canon has tweaked something.
> 
> With *that* said, it's *not* a 7D. Nor will it ever be. If you are shooting in the most demanding of environments and need focus tracking it will not do the job a 7D will. It's also a lot cheaper.
> 
> ...



You're right, the focus points it has are working great, better than other cameras I've used with that amount of AF points. It just isn't the most ideal system if you really benefit from a denser grid of points.


----------



## NHUSA (Oct 1, 2010)

The 60D is sort of like Frankenstein...I think the only body part that does not come from another camera is the articulating lcd. As far as the AF system goes, doesn't it use the metering system to help with tracking etc...which is something else it inherited from another camera. I did get to play with the 60D at BestBuy for a short while and it seems very nice, but I was hoping for more. I really wanted the AF system from the 7D but with fewer points to seperate the two cameras. The AF microadjust should have stayed too...but you can't have everything. Just seems like Canon pulled pieces and parts off the assembly line and slapped the 60D model on it.


----------



## Osiris30 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah most of the screen came from a powershot.. about the only 'original' thing is the body itself  But everything seems to have little tweaks to make it better than the sum of the parts... great little thing really.



NHUSA said:


> The 60D is sort of like Frankenstein...I think the only body part that does not come from another camera is the articulating lcd. As far as the AF system goes, doesn't it use the metering system to help with tracking etc...which is something else it inherited from another camera. I did get to play with the 60D at BestBuy for a short while and it seems very nice, but I was hoping for more. I really wanted the AF system from the 7D but with fewer points to seperate the two cameras. The AF microadjust should have stayed too...but you can't have everything. Just seems like Canon pulled pieces and parts off the assembly line and slapped the 60D model on it.


----------

